# Showing North Korea our Navy,s power



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I know nothing of military tactics, have never been in any military branch except for a Stint in ROTP 56 years ago!
Just an observation and question.....dunno if there is any criticism too, but if so it unintended.
Last few days most News Websites have shown pictures and descriptions of the USA demonstrating our Naval might, along with South Korea and Japan in exercises not far from North Korea. I don't know if this is intended to try to sober up the militant idiot in charge over there and make him think, or just stick a finger in his eye!?!
However, my interest was piqued by the pictures and accompanying Naval Press Releases of THREE CARRIER GROUPS sailing along side by side maybe 1/2 mile apart, and all their protective flotilla, plus most of the navies of Japan and South Korea all in the same picture! The press release reported over 1000 ships involved!
My question is that if this North Korean Madman truly has or was close to having even a short range missle or two, even very inaccurate crude ones, equipped with nuclear warheads, isnt this a kind of risky massed naval armada to pull off so close to a crazy guy with at least a possible nuclear capability? One reasonable sized nuclear bomb could wipe out three carrier groups all niceley lined up for pictures, plus countless other ships, arguably most of the most important, and probably costly of the ships in our eastern friends. Trillions of dollars of ships and aircraft that would take years and years to even begin to replace, hundreds of thousands, if not a million of our best well trained naval personnel, etc. Plus most of the South Korean and Japanese Navies, plus representatives of many other friendly nations navies! 
Like I said, my military knowledge is minimal other than personal interest, but this seems a terribly risky photo op/exercise to pull off so close to a madman with his fat finger allegedly on a red button! Some questions should be asked and answered, in my old opinion.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have heard that when one of these missiles leaves the pad that the trajectory and target can be determined very soon. I would guess perhaps by satellite and from ground. I would guess there are redundant systems. If that happens I would guess it may be destroyed before reaching altitude and perhaps over North Korea. I'm not sure how far along we are with space based laser, but we may find out soon. I also hear Russia has developed lasers that will take out our satellites. This could be five seconds of hell after that first volley. May as well dump everything if they hit one of our satellites or vessels.

I am guessing this show of force is simply to get Kim dumb ill's two brain cells working. We should also broadcast photos of pulling Sadam H. from his hidey hole.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Gosh Bruce, you must be a real admirer of Kim Jong! You said maybe the Naval exercises might get both his brain cells working! Both? My own estimate is he has but a grand total of ONE! Maybe.....
And yesterday he shoots another newer missle, higher and farther than any LEO Satellites, supposedly capable of carrying a huge heavy payload! And Pres Trump's goading arguably urging him on, too, with his unstatesmanlike tweets and juvenile name calling. IMO our only hope is for China and/or Russia to step in and somehow use their trading and threatened military might to rein in Kim Jong before it's too late, AND the American people to force our President to grow up and stop acting like a spoiled kid and be Presidential, if possible, 
And never mind the usual posts of how the events of the world all lay at the feet of those Dratted Liberals, the religious right, the aetheists/agnostics, the Muslims, etc. Even if this predicted rhetoric were correct it doesn't matter! If you Haul someone shot and bleeding to death into the ER, the doctors could sit around all nite discussing blame - broken homes, Dratted guns, welfare, TV violence, etc. Meanwhile the shot guy continues to die because everyone is finger pointing. No one immediately acts to stop the worsening crisis!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

My only concern by starting this thread was that though military exercises with our allies are vital, the time and place might be questionable just now. My military experience and training is pretty much zero, though I've always been interested in equipment, personal armaments, ships, aircraft, etc. And so do a fair amount of reading military oriented magazines, books and articles. Lateley, I've been seeing more and more articles questioning if 5he day of the aircraft carrier and accompanying fleet is nearing the end. Arguments are that you can't hide hundreds of huge ships from satellites and they are too vulnerable to a nuclear bomb that could instantly wipe The entire task group into oblivion. Extremely useful in hundreds of ways, but becoming increasingly vulnerable to third world crackpots like Kim Jong. Ot any other nuclear equipped country.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

We dont need another war folly. Dont believe the fake news or those that pound the drums of war.


----------

